# Dog Sitters in West Yorkshire



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm just about to book up for an event in Ilkley the first weekend in September, but won't be able to take Charlie with me. Can anyone who knows the area recommend any dog sitters? I'd rather he stayed with someone in their home than go into kennels, as he's never been in kennels, apart from the one I rescued him from.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pet sitters*

Hi John

These type of folks are a bit thin on the ground I am afraid. I went through all this with the late Oscar.

There is a kennel at Leeds that is rather, plush to say the least - complete with doggy swimming pool etc. It is called MyPetStop. Oscar did not like it though, and I suspect Charlie is just as pampered.

I shall try to have a look in a couple of local papers if I think on.

There is a lady at Sheffield who does it - and Oscar stayed with her some times, but her website says she is choc a bloc. She trades under the name Pet Walkiz or something - deffo spelt with a Z at the end.

Maybe a PM to Chris (damondunc) - Chris might know someone.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi John

Is he an amiable dog? what sort is he? would he get on with sausage dogs without eating them?

You could leave him with me if you wish in East Leeds if its only for the weekend we are obliging.

Regards

Janet


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

How do you describe Charlie? He's a collie cross with quite a lot of spaniel. He's a cute, cuddly, quiet, sensitive, noisy demented monster, who's a very intelligent, sensible nutcase! Everyone (almost :lol loves him, and he loves everyone and is very friendly. When you first meet him he charges around madly, barking his head off, and puts a lot of people off, but once he's calmed down almost everyone says what a lovely dog he is, and they love having him around. When he first meets other dogs he likes to tell them who's the boss, but soon backs off if the other dog says they're in charge, but it's not long before they sort things out for themselves. If another dog pinches his toy he's too much of a wimp to take it back, but would probably be too scared to pinch another dogs toys unless they were a wimp too! The size of the other dog doesn't seem to make any difference. He initially makes a big fuss if I leave him with someone else, but from what I can make out is much calmer when I'm not there. Most of the time he's very calm and quiet, lying quietly in various places around the house, following people around and asking politely for food or attention, or wandering round the garden. He also knows how to cross roads properly, and shows up many humans who step off curbs without waiting or looking! 
He'll be 10 by September, but I'll probably still be telling everyone who asks that he's 10 years, not 10 months :lol:.

From what Russell said I may have trouble finding many people in the area, so I hope that doesn't put you off Janet. I'm sure it would be an enjoyable experience.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi John 

Yep bring him on it will do ours good as my bitch dog is the boss but am sure it kill or cure her! lol

Will send you a pm with my phone number if you are going to Peterborough we will be there so you can meet us and our zoo.

I think with him being 10 it may be traumatic to go to kennels.

I am going to Crufts tomorrow so that says how much a dog lover I am.

Regards

Janet


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Hi Janet,

Thanks. He hasn't quite got doggy social skills sorted as he used to bark a lot when he was young, other dogs would have a go at him and then he'd hang back a bit from the other dogs, but he's pretty good at it. Let them do a bit of noise and aggression for a few minutes if they want to, and it will soon be sorted without any harm. We've got plenty of time to sort out the details.

A couple of days of freedom, whoopeeee :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Janet that is very good of you to offer to help, i would have done so but i have a full RV at the moment with four doglets in residence :roll: :wink: 
I did look after a collie x spaniel whilst the lady was at work and she really was the sweetest natured dog,so if Charlie is like Sasha you will have no problem  


Chris


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

damondunc said:


> I did look after a collie x spaniel whilst the lady was at work and she really was the sweetest natured dog,so if Charlie is like Sasha you will have no problem
> Chris


All I can say to that is that Charlie is pretty unique. Most of the time he's worth the effort though :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Glad you have got sorted, just shows what a good bunch we have on here  

Anne


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I was listening to the warden here at Minehead CC site ranting about what a menace computers are, and how life was better without them yesterday. I bet it would take him ages to find a dog sitter 200 miles away without the internet and MHF .


----------

